# Sand water fall



## Trini Shark (Dec 15, 2015)

Hello all, I recently joined this forum, it's very informative, I recently got a 10 gallon tank for fresh water fish, I am trying to build a UNDERWATER SAND FALL, how do I get more SAND TO BE SUCTIONED also what is the best recommended system, my daughter is getting very impatient as we have not placed any fish in the tank as yet. Tks for any advise and pictures:sunglasses:. Mark ( [email protected])


----------



## TheTank (Dec 15, 2015)

Hmm.. Never heard of this underwater sand fall  
Sounds neat! Have a pic?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I've never seen an underwater sandfall. 
My guesses for lifting sand would be an airlift tube system that is buried in the sand and with a cap on top which forces the sand out in one direction while letting the bubbles continue upward, preferably out of sight.
Otherwise your best best is an archimedes screw pump. You won't find any that are aquarium sized, so you'd have to make one.


----------



## Mugwump (Aug 7, 2015)

https://youtu.be/ckswreyVKWI


----------



## GoldenGirl11 (Nov 9, 2014)

Got any pic of the tank currently?


----------



## LizStreithorst (Aug 5, 2015)

Mugwump said:


> https://youtu.be/ckswreyVKWI


Great vid. Mug.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Very nice video. I think I'll try it his way the next time I build one. It looks a lot easier than the way I did it last time.


----------



## supperfish (Oct 17, 2016)

I have seen some aquascapes with sand falls, they are so great; however, I think it is very difficult to set up and maintain the tank.


----------

